# Last big meet of mine(Tinymk)



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Bringing 25+ years of competing to the platform and now a Masters II lifter in the IPL...

After this meet I suffered a hip injury and have been lifting hard and smart and am 10 weeks out from my next meet...

Meet resulted in setting records in the masters division for raw( in sleeves). Squat 600(PR), Bench 479 Deadlift 666 total 1748

I cannot post a link to my youtube yet(post count) but I will post a few pictures then


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice numbers man. What fed u generally compete in?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2017)

And I hope your hip is healing up nicely. I'm dealing with another lower back injury right now. Things were going amazing too but it's just another bump in my road.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice numbers man. What fed u generally compete in?



I am in the Rocky Mountains and the USPA is the largest fed in our region. I am a past State chair for them. 
The IPL is the International branch for the USPA. 
I have competed in a bunch of feds and the USPA, tome, seems to be the best one out there overall. 

Thank you


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> And I hope your hip is healing up nicely. I'm dealing with another lower back injury right now. Things were going amazing too but it's just another bump in my road.


Powerlifting is one injury to the next on, I am not in my 30's anymore and sometimes it takes time to heal. I have been lucky with my lower back but not so lucky with this SI injury. It'll heal up, I have 10 weeks to get this shit straight. I will hit the best numbers I can hit on that day.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Powerlifting is one injury to the next on, I am not in my 30's anymore and sometimes it takes time to heal. I have been lucky with my lower back but not so lucky with this SI injury. It'll heal up, I have 10 weeks to get this shit straight. I will hit the best numbers I can hit on that day.



I hear ya brother. I just had to drop out of a meet a month ago because I had pneumonia. Came back strong as shit for an amazing month of training and during a warm up set of squats I came forward lost balance and tweaked my lower back. Slowly getting better but fukk it's annoying when things are going so well.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I hear ya brother. I just had to drop out of a meet a month ago because I had pneumonia. Came back strong as shit for an amazing month of training and during a warm up set of squats I came forward lost balance and tweaked my lower back. Slowly getting better but fukk it's annoying when things are going so well.


That sucks. I have competed hurt more times then not. It is all worth it when your on the platform, feel alive.. Nothing else like it IMO. Heal up that damn injury brother!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 27, 2017)

tinymk said:


> That sucks. I have competed hurt more times then not. It is all worth it when your on the platform, feel alive.. Nothing else like it IMO. Heal up that damn injury brother!



Yea man I've been 100% healthy for only one meet and that was my first meet. Since then I've had some fukking injury at every meet.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 27, 2017)

Here is the video of the meet in Las Vegas. I was red-lighted on my opening bench so re-took my opener, left some weight on the platform
Masters II(45-49) 275 division.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 28, 2017)

Awesome F'ing job! Strong as F#$k.
Nice deep/heavy squat, ya I'd say your lower back is strong all right!


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah,  great numbers and hope you heal up good. I know what you mean by getting older and time it takes to heal.
Keep kickin ass and good luck!!


----------

